
Block size increase to 2MB - edward
https://github.com/gavinandresen/bips/blob/92e1efd0493c1cbde47304c9711f13f413cc9099/bip-bump2mb.mediawiki
======
Kinnard
Straightforward solution that buys time until consensus on tougher
scalability/sustainability solutions are arrived at.

